# Chip Dip



## Saltygreasybacon (Sep 6, 2007)

The wife loves Philadelphia onion chip dip but it costs a small fortune for such a small container.  Has anyone tried to duplicate this dip, or have a good cream cheese dip recipe?
thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2007)

Buy a box of Lipton onion soup mix and 16 ounces of sour cream.  The box has two packets.  Mix one of the packets with all the sour cream and let it sit in the fridge for a couple of hours.

Dip , eat, repeat.

Choose the Lipton product that has the California dip recipe on it.  They have several onion soups.  You want the French Onion soup.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2007)

Saltygreasybacon said:


> The wife loves Philadelphia onion chip dip but it costs a small fortune for such a small container. Has anyone tried to duplicate this dip, or have a good cream cheese dip recipe?
> thanks


I Make this for my family and they all enjoy it. You might want to give the recipe a look and see what you think.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/real-onion-dip-rec-20555.html
kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 6, 2007)

Andy, 100%

For something different:
Cream cheese, sour cream, Worcestershire's sauce, a tiny bit of liquid smoke, fresh green onion, a dash of lemon juice, a pinch of sugar, and a decent amount of chopped cooked clams.


----------

